# Buddys gone to the vets



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy went this morning to be neutured,He was so happy to be at the vets i felt so guilty thinkng "you dont know whats coming!" He gave me look to melt my heart as i left,its gonna be a long day!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Donna, Buddy will be fine! If he's anything like Nacho he still won't get a phobia after this experience. Nacho spent the night at the vets and I still get dragged in by him when I go to pick up wormer. As for the op, hopefully he will be back to nuttiness in no time minus his nuts  - excuse my humour. Chin up and let us know when he is home safe and sound xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Donna .. keep yourself busy today ... you will feel lost without Buddy there today ... 

Let us know how he is when he gets home   thinking of Buddy xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bless Buddy  Vincent was so excited when we took him in for the chop, he got loads of attention from the vets and nurses....even afterward he came barreling in to say hi!

Buddy will be fine


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck Buddy, let us know how he gets on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just heard (i phoned them couldnt wait any longer!) Buddys op went well and hes up and about feeling fine phewwwwww big sigh of relief!

Picking him up at 5.30


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what a relief! Love to Buddyxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That's fab news to hear all went well and he's ok...roll on 1730 when you can go pick him up.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

So glad to hear Buddy's doing well! I have a feeling he's going to have lots of cuddles tonight


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. now you can relax Donna ... and look forward to seeing Buddy at 5.30


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you bought him something nice to make up for the guilt!!! 
Ive got to book Arthur in soon for his so watch out for a similar distraught post from me!
Glas he's up and about and feeling fine :0)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: to Buddy when he comes


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear he is up and about and doing well! Sending gentle hugs  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well  Wonder if Buddy will ever like going to the vets again?


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

He'll be fine! Deefer has hardly noticed! The only difference here is that his "bonky blanky" has not been touched! Oh and he went to the vet yesterday and charged straight for the receptionist who holds the treat jar! Did not even realise it was the same place! Have lots of cuddles tonight 

Sue


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

So pleased to hear Buddy is up and about, bet you will be thrilled to have him home with it all over and done with. Can you let me know how he is later on tonight as I have all this to go through tomorrow (arghh)! 
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just picked him up and he's full of beans i thought people said he would be sleepy and carm ?? oh no not him! 

Thank god i had the forsight to get the builder to cut up some wood to make a ramp so Bud could walk into the boot rather then me pick him up ,thanks to agility class (mick) he went straight up no problems!

Anyway he is wearing his cone of shame with pride ha ha (he tried to lick his wound as soon as the vet handed him over so i put it on straight away!
He seems to of settled and is lying down in his crate,The vet said i could try him with a little food later ive brought some plain rice and chicken rather then feed him his NI i thought it would be kinder on his stomach.
10 days and he goes back to have his stitches out.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news Donna, so glad all is well and Buddy is feeling chipper.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay - Buddy still crazy cockapoo - so glad !:jumping::yo::jumping::star:

Hugs from Treacle - balls or no balls!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AW, Glad he is doing so well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad he is home safe and well


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy to hear that all went well with Buddy's op.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Big hugs for Buddy, glad all went well and he is home safe and well


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Quick question for others that have had their dogs done ,Buddys very swollen is that normal?? also the cone is a nightmare he keeps walking into things ha ha its broken twice weve had to tape it up! But he has to keep it on as he keeps trying to lick down there (im sure he's reaching it which is also a worry!)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Quick question for others that have had their dogs done ,Buddys very swollen is that normal?? also the cone is a nightmare he keeps walking into things ha ha its broken twice weve had to tape it up! But he has to keep it on as he keeps trying to lick down there (im sure he's reaching it which is also a worry!)


Hi Donna. Although Nacho hasn't been done, I have seen a friends dog recently who had and he was a bit swollen. As for the cone, could you get one of those soft cones? Worked wonders for Nacho when he had his stitches on his tummy and it was nice and comfy. I know Buddy is bigger than Nacho but u can get different sizes... There's lots of different varieties here .....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=9369614941&ref=pd_sl_4l1nixsh18_b

Here's Nacho sporting his


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am no experience of neutering my dogs, but know other family dogs and they were a little swollen and the cone can be a nightmare for some dogs ... Just keep an eye on the swelling and you can always call your vet just for reassurance...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Donna - sure our vet said to expect a bit of swelling afterwards. How does Buddy seem in himself this morning? Was he drowsy last night? 
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Billy boy's big day today .. thinking of all my ball-less friends far too much recently xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Seen these soft cones .. they look great  and Nacho models it so well xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish i'd brought a soft cone think i will order today thanks
Vet never mentioned swelling but ive spoke to a few people now so im sure thats normal thanks
Helen buddy wasnt drowsy last night but he would walk abit then his back leg would go so he spent most of the night in his crate .He's back to normal this morning ive just taken him up the road for two quick walks so he can do his buisness (no poo so far?)Thank god for the gentle leader it stops him licking as i can stop his head turning so he's having his walks with no cone on which is much better.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hope Buddy is doing ok, George had his op at Christmas, was hard work , ended up buying him a bigger crate so he had more room to move around with his 'lampshade' on. Hugs to Buddy x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning to a very swollen Buddy (well where his balls once were)Anyway quick trip in to vets this morning he's had more pain releif and some more antibiotics and a bigger cone ,everything seems fine now and he cant reach his bits at all!
He's had some lovely pilchards in tom sauce for brekkie and he's a sleep now,phew alls well again !


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Sleep well Buddy x hope he feels better now Donna?
Did not make training today - Simon went off in my car after school run to Peterborough - with no communication - [typical man] so I was stuck at home with no crate to transport them in and Simons car [just not suitable for dogs]
I am going next week with Clyde as treacle will be resting !
See you soon
Nadine


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Men ! he sounds like Martin lol
Wow Clydes first day at training how exciting ,cant believe were gonna miss it


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ROLL ON SATURDAY !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Buddy, hope he is ok. These cones are a nightmare aren't they?! Daisy keeps walking into things or taking out our ankles!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hated the cones....so did my shins.


----------

